# CYC has new polisher from Shinemate...



## fethead (May 12, 2007)

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/polishing-machines/shine-mate-ero600-dual-action-polisher/prod_1312.html?added=1312

Richard


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Great price!


----------



## fethead (May 12, 2007)

Not a bad spec too....9mm orbit, maintains it's load speed, light and CYC customer service!

Richard


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

And................ a full colour box with instructions :doublesho


----------



## piston_warrior (Jul 25, 2012)

Now the golden question of all time...

Is this better than the DAS 6 Pro?


----------



## khurum6392 (Oct 11, 2012)

matthewt23 said:


> Now the golden question of all time...
> 
> Is this better than the DAS 6 Pro?


It must be it has 9mm orbit with the das6 pro has a 5mm


----------



## piston_warrior (Jul 25, 2012)

khurum6392 said:


> It must be it has 9mm orbit with the das6 pro has a 5mm


CYC state 8mm for the DAS 6 Pro on their website.

I'd be interested to see a vibration and noise comparison between these two machines as I will be buying a DA immediately after Christmas.


----------



## justinio (Jun 24, 2013)

This has a 600 watt motor compared to a Das 6 pro 850 watt. So not as powerful.


----------



## piston_warrior (Jul 25, 2012)

I'll stick with the group buy DAS6 Pro then.


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

If it can put up with the load. The power won't matter


----------



## rkelly113 (Oct 12, 2013)

Oh im tempted! :/ good for a novice like me!


----------



## WannaBd (Dec 18, 2010)

It's got counter weights t o help reduce vibration. Hmmm. More choices.


----------



## fethead (May 12, 2007)

Here it is in action -
















Looks pretty good to me. Appears able to take some pressure without significant reduction in polishing speed.

Richard


----------



## khurum6392 (Oct 11, 2012)

It looks amazing for a machine under a £100 might get one as a backup


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Just get a Rupes Bigfoot 21 copy for the same price...


----------



## fethead (May 12, 2007)

-Raven- said:


> Just get a Rupes Bigfoot 21 copy for the same price...


21mm orbit can't get into tight places.


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Looks good I am tempted lol

But I really want Bigfoot mini


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

-Raven- said:


> Just get a Rupes Bigfoot 21 copy for the same price...


*No don't *

The problem with a 21mm orbit and we've found this from testing the exact machine and others, is it really is only good for polishing and even then you need to crank the speed straight up otherwise the vibrations are almost uncontrollable.

A smaller lighter dual action machine whether it be a DAS-6 or one of these is so much better for a enthusiast wanting a machine to do the odd bit of correction, but more likely to be using it with much less abrasive polishes etc.

A smaller orbit makes it ideal for applying paintwork cleaners and waxes, something you could never do with a 21mm orbit. Something backed by the fact Rupes sell their 21mm solely for correction.

However put some microfiber pads on and you'll get the exact same correction, but it will just take a bit longer as you aren't covering as much ground. This and the fact you can use smaller more readily available backing plates and accessories really makes it a no brainer for 99% of the people that would be looking to purchase a machine.


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

khurum6392 said:


> It looks amazing for a machine under a £100 might get one as a backup


They are excellent polishers and at a bargain into price .

We originally had no intentions of selling these but we were sent a sample by the company that manufactures the EP801 Rotarys and were very impressed. We didn't get it to directly compete with the DAS-6 PRO as this is by far our best selling polisher, but does make for a slightly cheaper alternative in terms of price sitting somewhere between a regular DAS-6 and a DAS-6 PRO.

The actual polisher itself is excellent and has a very nice balance and the supplied plate and pad are very high quality. I'm certain they will sell well and find there own place once a few people have started using them and feedback starts getting out.

Tim


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

Junior Bear said:


> If it can put up with the load. The power won't matter


Exactly that, and it does control the load extremely well.

You certainly don't feel it's down on power, it feels to have plenty of torque. The up side is the smaller motor and plastic shield shave about a fifth of the weight so it's really nice to use.


----------



## piston_warrior (Jul 25, 2012)

How does the DAS 6 Pro compare with noise and vibrations?


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

CleanYourCar said:


> *No don't *
> 
> The problem with a 21mm orbit and we've found this from testing the exact machine and others, is it really is only good for polishing and even then you need to crank the speed straight up otherwise the vibrations are almost uncontrollable.
> 
> ...


I know exactly what they're like, and how they truthfully compare to the genuine article. Got the Max Shine 21mm torn apart at the moment too. 

I don't know if you've used a Bigfoot before, but poor/incorrect technique will give you vibrations. That's with both the Bigfoot and the copies. Correct technique and they are minimal vibrations, a heap better than a DAS-6 Pro etc.










I do agree that a short throw DA is better for waxing, but if you want correction, long throw DA is where it's at. But really, Rupes 21 only for correction?

Not denying noobs should start off with a shorter throw DA (I tell people that all the time), they are extremely handy machines. I still use my Meg's G220 to this day. :thumb:



fethead said:


> 21mm orbit can't get into tight places.


Neither can a 5" pad on a regular DA haha! :lol:

I am more than aware of what the 21's are and are not capable of, are you? But yes I get your point


----------



## khurum6392 (Oct 11, 2012)

I still use my megs da its good to have a variety of machines they have their own purposes


----------



## piston_warrior (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm looking for a DA after Christmas. Out of the shine mate, DAS6 Pro or Rupes Bigfoot copy which would I be best buying as a newbie to machine polishing?


----------



## rkelly113 (Oct 12, 2013)

Im also a newbie to machine polishing and was tempted to get the shine mate or das6pro but then i decided that you know what, i will buy the standard das6 which is £70 and get the dw discount. Thats what i did today. Ordered the standard das6. 

Im going to use it to correct my wifes car over the Christmas hols. After that i wont be doing other cars unless family or mates want me to. Of i end up doing many, then i will look at upgrading. Who knows there might even be a new DAS out by then! 

I can let you know how i get on with it. I will probably do a thread after i detail the car. It badly needs some tlc!


----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

rkelly113 said:


> Im also a newbie to machine polishing and was tempted to get the shine mate or das6pro but then i decided that you know what, i will buy the standard das6 which is £70 and get the dw discount. Thats what i did today. Ordered the standard das6.
> 
> Im going to use it to correct my wifes car over the Christmas hols. After that i wont be doing other cars unless family or mates want me to. Of i end up doing many, then i will look at upgrading. Who knows there might even be a new DAS out by then!
> 
> I can let you know how i get on with it. I will probably do a thread after i detail the car. It badly needs some tlc!


Looks like a very sensible decision mate. You may need more time with the standard version, but if you're happy with it, why the hell spend more moolah?

Let us know how it goes on the car.


----------

